# My STO's new Viv Build



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Well ive just pretty much finished her new home but thought Id put a few pics of its general progress up.


Viv started like this









Pva'd to seal the wood









Right side has an opening door, left will be glass on runners.
Lil play around with the polystyrene and bark


















Thin layer of grout followed by a second thicker layer









Layer of sandstone grout and filler in all the joints to the exterior









Painted grout for a more realistic look









Bark back in and a good sand down and paint on the exterior











At night with the viewing lights on 









Day time









Harriet exploring



























Little sand bath, she may use it as a bath or may use it as a toilet, either suits me! Shes not got great toilet training so far!









On her wheel down the bottom


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW :no1:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's really sweet! I especially love her wee sleepy pouch up in the trees 
How have you added ventilation?


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

angela__k__84 said:


> That's really sweet! I especially love her wee sleepy pouch up in the trees
> How have you added ventilation?


you can see a mesh in one of the pics, i assume that.

its rare to see people make fake rock backgrounds for mammals, its generally a reptile thing... i really like it! :no1: 

nice touch with the wheel too. if i still had my dwarf hamsters (unfortunately they died a while back) i would want them to live in something like that


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes theres holes cut out with mesh screwed to the inside of the wood and rockwork around the edges so theres nothing to pick at.
Theres also gaps around the door and between the glass overlap.

I think generally people dont make them for mammals because they would get chewed. Im pretty sure dwarf hammies would chew the plants and rock not to mention the bark, branches, wheel and litter tray. :roll:

It might be doable with some stronger materials possibly, concrete instead of grout? Something stronger and non poisonous to small animals to seal it? Im not sure.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

It looks great and your shortie is gorgeous!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

if its not a silly question, then what is a STO? it looks quite cool


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

short tailed opposum!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

superb build........well done :no1:


----------



## Kerry1968 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a brilliant idea for utilising the space! I'd love an area like this for my crestie!


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

hey congrats looks like a peice of bespoke furniture we are just getting up the courage to build some new vivs REALLY WELL DONE


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys :2thumb: 
It was built to match the fish tank stand in the same room that I also made in the same way.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL i didnt recognise the name but thought " oh that does look like what sarah just build" LOL 
And it was LOL


----------

